# Shim Packs



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi folks. Down to the control arms on my frame disassembly. It is apparent that a shim (or two or three) are missing. I know you always want to take the existing shims and keep them in order to replace them exactly when putting things back together. Unfortunately, it looks like life won't be that easy for me!

I'm keeping the original control arms for the car. How do I set things up with the right number of shims if I have nothing to go on?

Thanks,
Shooter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Shouldn't be an issue, The alignment process will dictate the needed shims when your ready to set it up.
I.E. Take it in for alignment.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Cut a 2x4 to the length where it fits on the rim and use a level to ballpark C&C.
For toe in snap parallel lines on the floor.
This will get you close enough to drive it to an alignment shop.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

O.K. I didn't think it would be big deal. Thanks for the input.

Shooter


----------

